# ArmA 2 horrible performance.



## G80FTW

I know that DX9 is less efficient than DX10 or DX11, but is it really that bad when you try to implement everything into it like ArmA does? I just got this game, and my god. Alot of it looks really good aside from the people and foliage, but what a performance hit!

Im getting between 20-25FPS at these settings (which are max I do believe):





I take it the 3D resolution option is the texture resolution? If so, thats an insanely high texture resolution!  









I mean what the crap man. I feel like its stupid that my $650 video card is destroyed by a 3 year old DX9 game.  I really hope ArmA 3 is better optimized, as I am looking forward to it after playing this one.


----------



## linkin

Stock ARMA2 is very badly optimised. If you have the game on Steam, buy ARMA 2: Operation Arrowhead, run it once, close it down, and then launch combined ops from the OA launch menu. From there, you should be able to just launch arrowhead and play all of the content that you own.

The Operation Arrowhead expansion has a much better engine and you can play all linked ARMA 2 and other DLC/Expansion content through it. It's very simple with Steam, you just install them all, run them all once, and you should be able to just run OA and play all the missions.

Also, you don't need 10000 view distance, half that is overkill for infantry fighting and more than enough for vehicles and aircraft.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I cant understand why people say its badly optimised.

Its not, bare in mind the engine is a lot more complex than that of bf3 or cod. Its doing all ballistic calculations real time. Not only for the player and its surrounding but also the entire map. If there is a firefight on the other side of chern from where the player is situated that is also calculated at the same time as any player interaction.


@OP Have you updated to latest, or beta patch? If not that adds quite a chunk of performance (unless your on steam in which case you have latest). Also check bohemia forums, theres tonnes of config tweaks to sort the perfomance out, its just finding whats good for your system.


As i dont know your settings ill take a stab in the dark and presume you set video memory to high or very high. Put it back to default. Very high limits it to 512mb of vram i believe so you want that on default.


EDIT: Like linkin said your vis doesnt need to be that high. (about not knowing your settings i didnt see that pic lmao, it loaded in after i wrote this )


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> I cant understand why people say its badly optimised.
> 
> Its not, bare in mind the engine is a lot more complex than that of bf3 or cod. Its doing all ballistic calculations real time. Not only for the player and its surrounding but also the entire map. If there is a firefight on the other side of chern from where the player is situated that is also calculated at the same time as any player interaction.
> 
> 
> @OP Have you updated to latest, or beta patch? If not that adds quite a chunk of performance (unless your on steam in which case you have latest). Also check bohemia forums, theres tonnes of config tweaks to sort the perfomance out, its just finding whats good for your system.
> 
> 
> As i dont know your settings ill take a stab in the dark and presume you set video memory to high or very high. Put it back to default. Very high limits it to 512mb of vram i believe so you want that on default.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Like linkin said your vis doesnt need to be that high. (about not knowing your settings i didnt see that pic lmao, it loaded in after i wrote this )



The OA and DLC's engine does the same things, it's just far better optimised compared to stock ARMA2


----------



## SuperDuperMe

To be fair its the same engine. They didnt change engine. 

Its just the updates and patches. For example IF 44 is the exact same engine iteration as A2 CO. (1.60) ANd it runs like shit in comparison. Not to mention Chernarus is a terrible map for performance, and as A2 only ships with cherno and utes you cant expect the same performance as A2 OA. Taki and the ilk have a lot less vegitation which is the main impact on cherno. 

I mean when i installed a2 on its own cherno ran like crap. Even with CO it still runs like crap.


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> To be fair its the same engine. They didnt change engine.
> 
> Its just the updates and patches. For example IF 44 is the exact same engine iteration as A2 CO. (1.60) ANd it runs like shit in comparison. Not to mention Chernarus is a terrible map for performance, and as A2 only ships with cherno and utes you cant expect the same performance as A2 OA. Taki and the ilk have a lot less vegitation which is the main impact on cherno.
> 
> I mean when i installed a2 on its own cherno ran like crap. Even with CO it still runs like crap.



Chernarus runs fine for me, I've got all the games linked through steam and I just launch OA and not combined ops, which might be why.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Have you played manhattan? The campaign mission? Its pretty much unplayable for me.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> I cant understand why people say its badly optimised.
> 
> Its not, bare in mind the engine is a lot more complex than that of bf3 or cod. Its doing all ballistic calculations real time. Not only for the player and its surrounding but also the entire map. If there is a firefight on the other side of chern from where the player is situated that is also calculated at the same time as any player interaction.
> 
> 
> @OP Have you updated to latest, or beta patch? If not that adds quite a chunk of performance (unless your on steam in which case you have latest). Also check bohemia forums, theres tonnes of config tweaks to sort the perfomance out, its just finding whats good for your system.
> 
> 
> As i dont know your settings ill take a stab in the dark and presume you set video memory to high or very high. Put it back to default. Very high limits it to 512mb of vram i believe so you want that on default.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Like linkin said your vis doesnt need to be that high. (about not knowing your settings i didnt see that pic lmao, it loaded in after i wrote this )



Yea, I know this engine is doing ALOT more than BF3 but still, a top of the line graphics card 3 years after it was made should play it 

I have both arrowhead and this one so Ill run arrowhead and try that suggestion out.  

And yes my video memory was set to very high, but  I dont think it limits it to 512MB as the game is using upwards of 1.7GB of VRAM.   Thank god I waited and got the 4GB version of this card. Feel sorry for those who though 2GB was going to be enough


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Put it to default. And have a look for those optimisations. Also gpu doesnt mean shit in arma 2. Thats not whats limiting you. Its your cpu ( i know its a good cpu) You need to overclock the shit out of it to make this game sing. Seriously people have played it maxed with gtx 260. Its all about the cpu in this game unfortunately.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Put it to default. And have a look for those optimisations. Also gpu doesnt mean shit in arma 2. Thats not whats limiting you. Its your cpu ( i know its a good cpu) You need to overclock the shit out of it to make this game sing. Seriously people have played it maxed with gtx 260. Its all about the cpu in this game unfortunately.



Yea i seen people running it with a 295s and i was pisssed


----------



## linkin

3D resolution is what resolution you see on the screen. You're running it at double your native resolution. Turn it to 1920x1080


----------



## G80FTW

linkin said:


> 3D resolution is what resolution you see on the screen. You're running it at double your native resolution. Turn it to 1920x1080



I dont get it.....why would there be 2 resolution settings? Are you sure its not texture resolution?


----------



## Aastii

It is not the texture resoltion. It is the resolution that the world is rendered in before being downscaled to the resolution of your monitor, or whatever you have it set to. By having it higher and then downsizing it, it has an effect similar to AA, so having it higher does improve image quality. The pro to it is that whilst it has the same affect as AA, it uses less resources for the same effect


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Not to mention the mouse lag is horrendous using 200% and it can act like bad fps when in fact its uber res.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Not to mention the mouse lag is horrendous using 200% and it can act like bad fps when in fact its uber res.



First thing I noticed was the controls.  My mouse was having a lag effect.  But its only in certain places its really not bad to a point where I cant play.  I will try running OA with the 3D res at 1080 and see what happens. I got 9 FPS during the first mission running through the woods 





Thing is though, it was such a steady framerate that the 9FPS felt like a good 20FPS cuz there was not stuttering or jumping it was consistent. And that was with AA turned off, because I figured that would help. Turning AA off from 8x had NO impact on framerate at all.  None.  So I think you may be right, my CPU may be taking most of the load seeing as my GPU is only running at 65%.  Horrible optimization there.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its not horrible optimisation  Its bad settings coupled with an underclocked cpu. Seriously even on my clapped out pc im getting higher fps than that.

Honestly please check out bohemias tweak guides and user guides on armaholic. They will do wonder for you. On cherno i generally get 20-25fps (which is playable on arma) and on takistan i get 30 fps mostly. This is with most settings on high.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Its not horrible optimisation  Its bad settings coupled with an underclocked cpu. Seriously even on my clapped out pc im getting higher fps than that.



If its mainly using my CPU to generate the graphics, then that is almost by definition horrible optimization has its not making much use of my hardware.  :\  .

And I tried running OA got near the same FPS as I did in the first one in the boot camp:













And Im not gonna overclock my CPU, I shouldnt have to.  3.34GHz should be plenty for any game today especially games from yesterday.  And I get around 80c with my CPU fully loaded with a $60 12 copper heatpipe heatsink on it so there is no way Im letting it get hotter than that and not worth it for me to spend a bunch of time and money on water cooling just for one game.  I mean, I like the game but Im not doing that.

Well Im still getting mostly between 20-30FPS.  Occasionally it will go up into the 50s but doesnt stay there for too long.  And most of the time its only using 50-60% of my GPU.  I sure hope 3 is better optimized.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

That because the graphics have nothing to do with your performance. Your machine isnt struggling with graphics. Its struggling with the amount of calculations, view distance etc of the game.

Arma 3 is said to use a different sort of way of showing view distance which is the biggest performance hit but i all ballistic trajectories are dealt with the same way i believe.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> That because the graphics have nothing to do with your performance. Your machine isnt struggling with graphics. Its struggling with the amount of calculations, view distance etc of the game.
> 
> Arma 3 is said to use a different sort of way of showing view distance which is the biggest performance hit but i all ballistic trajectories are dealt with the same way i believe.



I turned distance down from 10k to 4k with no performance effect along with 3D resolution set to 1920x1080.  Ill hook up my other monitor to see if its making good use of 6 cores.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

http://www.moddb.com/forum/thread/arma-2-ultimate-tweak-thread

This works really well. I know iv said it like 20 times but actually set your game properly and you shouldnt have a problem. Also 4 k is over kill.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> http://www.moddb.com/forum/thread/arma-2-ultimate-tweak-thread
> 
> This works really well. I know iv said it like 20 times but actually set your game properly and you shouldnt have a problem. Also 4 k is over kill.



What do you mean set my game up properly? My whole point is that I have a $1500 computer and for the most part its more than high end and capable of almost anything, so why should have I play a 3 year old DX9 game at medium settings to get more than 40FPS average FPS?  It doesnt make sense...

And its like you said, if its not struggling with the graphics then why should I even mess with any of the graphics settings as that site suggest?


----------



## Aastii

Changing graphic settings can change the load on the CPU and drop it on the gpu instead. Age of game does not always show the quality of it or the resources required to play it. It is like crysis, when it came out people with core2quads and 8800gt were butt hurt because they couldn't max the game.

You can't compare arma to say cod or bioshock because they were made for consoles on old technology, even 3 years ago, half a decade old. Arma was made for the fast moving world of pc gaming and made to tax systems. Like crysis, also pc exclusive, it took years to max the game out


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Forget it your not listening. (well reading) 

This isnt call of duty, of battlefield, or my little pony. Its based on an engine used for military simulations. Its not pretty, its bugged but its bloody brilliant. 

If you want ease of use go play barbie. 

If im getting a more enjoyable experience on my ghetto rig the problem is user side. Actually read the article and try the tips out and then see how you fell as at the moment you seem to be in the mind set that because youv spent a chunk of money on your rig it should play this game.


----------



## G80FTW

Aastii said:


> Changing graphic settings can change the load on the CPU and drop it on the gpu instead. Age of game does not always show the quality of it or the resources required to play it. It is like crysis, when it came out people with core2quads and 8800gt were butt hurt because they couldn't max the game.
> 
> You can't compare arma to say cod or bioshock because they were made for consoles on old technology, even 3 years ago, half a decade old. Arma was made for the fast moving world of pc gaming and made to tax systems. Like crysis, also pc exclusive, it took years to max the game out



Well then I guess I will just keep enjoying my playable 20FPS.  Id rather not sacrifice what little graphics quality the game has for higher framerates.  Then I just feel like I wasted $650.



EDIT: I just tried loading combined operations and it wont load.


----------



## G80FTW

Combined ops is still not loading. I rebooted and all its doing is steam says launching game then that goes away and for a brief second the command prompt flashes and thats it.

And this problem in OA:





Turning the distance down further to 2900 still offered no performance difference. Also setting the video memory to default had no effect either. I guess this game just doesnt like my computer.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

You obviously havent actually read the optimisations. For a start go into your config file and change atoc 7 to atoc 0. That will stop the weird white trees.

As for combines ops has it merged properly? Google it as i dont have the steam version i have the arma x box set so its different.

 If your trying to play on chern with uber high settings forget about it. Especially on the mission your playing there. Try throwing your view distance down to 500 see if that does anything.

Check the link i sent you earlier. It will help (for like the 10th time) seriously im not shitting you. It will make the game so much more enjoyable.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> You obviously havent actually read the optimisations. For a start go into your config file and change atoc 7 to atoc 0. That will stop the weird white trees.
> 
> As for combines ops has it merged properly? Google it as i dont have the steam version i have the arma x box set so its different.
> 
> If your trying to play on chern with uber high settings forget about it. Especially on the mission your playing there. Try throwing your view distance down to 500 see if that does anything.
> 
> Check the link i sent you earlier. It will help (for like the 10th time) seriously im not shitting you. It will make the game so much more enjoyable.



What do you mean merged? I ran both games, and when I click to launch OA it gives me the option to run combined ops.  The normal Arma 2 does not.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

What do you mean it gave you the option to run combines ops? As far as im aware a new shortcut is created so you can run them both simultaneously.

This may help http://forums.bistudio.com/showthre...ombine-ARMA-2-into-ARMA-2-OA-and-use-together)


While your at it also go to your documents/arma2/ and open config file and your user name files. Copy and paste them both and i will see whats going on see if i can recommend some changes to get it running a bit smoother.


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> What do you mean it gave you the option to run combines ops? As far as im aware a new shortcut is created so you can run them both simultaneously.
> 
> This may help http://forums.bistudio.com/showthre...ombine-ARMA-2-into-ARMA-2-OA-and-use-together)
> 
> 
> While your at it also go to your documents/arma2/ and open config file and your user name files. Copy and paste them both and i will see whats going on see if i can recommend some changes to get it running a bit smoother.



No it isn't on Steam.

When you run combined ops, you have to start either OA or Arma 2 and there is a new option to load Combined Ops.

@OP, what video drivers are you on?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Does OP own retail?

Aastii are you talking about steam arma 2 or retail? As when i merged mine ( i have retail) it created a new shortcut in place of OA. I can still use OA shortcut in directory but on start bar it became combines ops, or was replaced by it.


----------



## Aastii

I am talking about on steam. Both show separately but when opened there are launch options, one of which is combined ops


----------



## G80FTW

Ok, first I got the Steam version, not retail.  Second, my video drivers (I think are the latest) 301.42.  And here are those 2 files requested with the config file first:

language="English";
adapter=-1;
3D_Performance=93750;
Resolution_Bpp=32;
Resolution_W=1920;
Resolution_H=1080;
refresh=60;
winX=16;
winY=32;
winW=800;
winH=600;
winDefW=800;
winDefH=600;
Render_W=1920;
Render_H=1080;
FSAA=8;
postFX=3;
GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1000;
GPU_DetectedFramesAhead=3;
HDRPrecision=8;
lastDeviceId="";
localVRAM=649975808;
nonlocalVRAM=649975808;
Windowed=0;

--------------------------------------------------------

User profile:

version=2;
blood=2;
singleVoice=0;
customScheme=1;
trackIR=0;
freeTrack=0;
controller="Default";
sensitivity="Medium";
vibrations=1;
class ControllerSchemes
{
};
keyMoveForward[]={17,200};
keyMoveBack[]={31,208};
keyTurnLeft[]={30,203};
keyTurnRight[]={32,205};
keyMoveUp[]={201};
keyMoveDown[]={209};
keyMoveFastForward[]={273};
keyMoveSlowForward[]={};
keyMoveLeft[]={211};
keyMoveRight[]={207};
keyEvasiveForward[]={};
keyEvasiveLeft[]={16};
keyEvasiveRight[]={18};
keyEvasiveBack[]={};
keyStand[]={46};
keyCrouch[]={45};
keyProne[]={44};
keyLeanLeft[]={16,524291};
keyLeanRight[]={18,524297};
keyLeanLeftToggle[]={272};
keyLeanRightToggle[]={274};
keyWalkRunToggle[]={298};
keyWalkRunTemp[]={42};
keyToggleWeapons[]={33,131330,131586};
keySwitchWeapon[]={};
keyFire[]={487653376};
keyDefaultAction[]={65536,131328,131584};
keyReloadMagazine[]={19};
keyLockTargets[]={15,131329,131585};
keyLockTarget[]={65537};
keyRevealTarget[]={65537};
keyTempRaiseWeapon[]={};
keyToggleRaiseWeapon[]={-1660944365,285};
keyPrevAction[]={26,1048580,131334,131590};
keyNextAction[]={27,1048581,131332,131588};
keyAction[]={28,65538,131333,131589};
keyActionContext[]={65536,131328,131584};
keyHeadlights[]={38};
keyNightVision[]={49};
keyBinocular[]={48};
keyHandgun[]={39};
keyCompass[]={37};
keyCompassToggle[]={293};
keyWatch[]={24};
keyWatchToggle[]={280};
keyMiniMap[]={};
keyMiniMapToggle[]={-1660944334};
keyShowMap[]={50};
keyHideMap[]={50};
keyHelp[]={35};
keyTimeInc[]={13};
keyTimeDec[]={12};
keyOptics[]={82,65665};
keyPersonView[]={156};
keyTacticalView[]={83};
keyZoomIn[]={78,131331,131587};
keyZoomInToggle[]={334};
keyZoomOut[]={74};
keyZoomOutToggle[]={330};
keyZoomContIn[]={524299};
keyZoomContOut[]={524293};
keyLookAround[]={56};
keyLookAroundToggle[]={55,312};
keyLookLeftDown[]={79,262405,262661};
keyLookDown[]={80,262404,262660};
keyLookRightDown[]={81,262403,262659};
keyLookLeft[]={75,262406,262662};
keyLookCenter[]={76};
keyLookRight[]={77,262402,262658};
keyLookLeftUp[]={71,262407,262663};
keyLookUp[]={72,262400,262656};
keyLookRightUp[]={73,262401,262657};
keyLookLeftCont[]={524289};
keyLookRightCont[]={524295};
keyLookDownCont[]={524288};
keyLookUpCont[]={524294};
keyPrevChannel[]={51};
keyNextChannel[]={52};
keyChat[]={53};
keyVoiceOverNet[]={314};
keyPushToTalk[]={58};
keyPushToTalkAll[]={};
keyPushToTalkSide[]={};
keyPushToTalkCommand[]={};
keyPushToTalkGroup[]={};
keyPushToTalkVehicle[]={};
keyPushToTalkDirect[]={};
keyNetworkStats[]={23};
keyNetworkPlayers[]={25};
keyDSInterface[]={905969689};
keySelectAll[]={41};
keyTurbo[]={};
keyVehicleTurbo[]={42};
keyWalk[]={};
keyHoldBreath[]={65537};
keySalute[]={43};
keySitDown[]={40};
keySurrender[]={};
keyGetOver[]={47};
keyAimUp[]={1048578};
keyAimDown[]={1048579};
keyAimLeft[]={1048576};
keyAimRight[]={1048577};
keyAimHeadUp[]={1048578};
keyAimHeadDown[]={1048579};
keyAimHeadLeft[]={1048576};
keyAimHeadRight[]={1048577};
keyIngamePause[]={1};
keyMenuSelect[]={};
keyMenuBack[]={14,65665};
keyForceCommandingMode[]={57};
keySwitchCommand[]={486539321,221};
keyHeliUp[]={16,201,196874};
keyHeliDown[]={44,209,196866};
keyHeliLeft[]={1048576,196877};
keyHeliRight[]={1048577,196869};
keyHeliCyclicLeft[]={30,203,197128,196872};
keyHeliCyclicRight[]={32,205,197120,196864};
keyHeliRudderLeft[]={45,211};
keyHeliRudderRight[]={46,207};
keyHeliForward[]={17,200,1048579,197129,196873};
keyHeliBack[]={31,208,1048578,197121,196865};
keyHeliFastForward[]={18};
keyAutoHover[]={299};
keyAutoHoverCancel[]={43};
keyHeliThrottlePos[]={};
keyHeliThrottleNeg[]={};
keySeagullUp[]={16,201,1048579,196865,197121,196874};
keySeagullDown[]={44,209,1048578,196873,197129,196866};
keySeagullForward[]={17,200,196873};
keySeagullBack[]={31,208,196865};
keySeagullFastForward[]={};
keyCarLeft[]={30,203,196872,197128};
keyCarRight[]={32,205,196864,197120};
keyCarWheelLeft[]={1048576};
keyCarWheelRight[]={1048577};
keyCarForward[]={17,200,196873,197129,197130};
keyCarBack[]={31,208,196865,197121,197122};
keyCarFastForward[]={18};
keyCarSlowForward[]={16};
keyCarAimUp[]={1048578};
keyCarAimDown[]={1048579};
keyCarAimLeft[]={1048576};
keyCarAimRight[]={1048577};
keyCommandLeft[]={30,203};
keyCommandRight[]={32,205};
keyCommandForward[]={17,200};
keyCommandBack[]={31,208};
keyCommandFast[]={18};
keyCommandSlow[]={16};
keySwitchGunnerWeapon[]={486539297};
keyVehLockTargets[]={15,131329,131585};
keySwapGunner[]={};
keyHeliManualFire[]={40};
keyTurnIn[]={45,46};
keyTurnOut[]={44};
keyCancelAction[]={};
keyCommandWatch[]={56};
keyTeamSwitch[]={20};
keyTeamSwitchPrev[]={21};
keyTeamSwitchNext[]={22};
keyGear[]={34};
keyGetOut[]={};
keyEject[]={};
keyLandGear[]={-1660944350};
keyLandGearUp[]={-1660944350};
keyFlapsDown[]={-1660944347,131333};
keyFlapsUp[]={-1660944346,131332};
keyBuldSwitchCamera[]={210};
keyBuldFreeLook[]={76};
keyBuldSelect[]={57};
keyBuldResetCamera[]={82};
keyBuldMagnetizePoints[]={63};
keyBuldMagnetizePlanes[]={64};
keyBuldMagnetizeYFixed[]={65};
keyBuldTerrainRaise1m[]={22};
keyBuldTerrainLower1m[]={36};
keyBuldTerrainRaise5m[]={23};
keyBuldTerrainLower5m[]={37};
keyBuldTerrainShowNode[]={35};
keyBuldSelectionType[]={31};
keyBuldLeft[]={203};
keyBuldRight[]={205};
keyBuldForward[]={200};
keyBuldBack[]={208};
keyBuldMoveLeft[]={1048576};
keyBuldMoveRight[]={1048577};
keyBuldMoveForward[]={1048578};
keyBuldMoveBack[]={1048579};
keyBuldTurbo[]={42};
keyBuldUp[]={201,16};
keyBuldDown[]={209,44};
keyBuldLookLeft[]={75};
keyBuldLookRight[]={77};
keyBuldLookUp[]={72};
keyBuldLookDown[]={80};
keyBuldZoomIn[]={78};
keyBuldZoomOut[]={74};
keyBuldTextureInfo[]={20};
keyDiary[]={36};
keyUser1[]={17};
keyUser2[]={31};
keyUser3[]={30};
keyUser4[]={32};
keyUser5[]={16};
keyUser6[]={44};
keyUser7[]={72};
keyUser8[]={80};
keyUser9[]={75};
keyUser10[]={77};
keyUser11[]={42,54};
keyUser12[]={57};
keyUser13[]={210};
keyUser14[]={211};
keyUser15[]={};
keyUser16[]={};
keyUser17[]={};
keyUser18[]={};
keyUser19[]={};
keyUser20[]={};
revMouse=0;
mouseSmoothing=99;
joystickSensitivity[]={0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,1,1,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,1,1};
class JoysticksList
{
	class Joystick1
	{
		guid="F8138220-C1F2-11E1-8001-444553540000";
		name="Saitek ST290 Pro";
		offset=256;
		isXInput=0;
		mode="Custom";
	};
	class Joystick2
	{
		guid="62342140-3A4A-11E1-8007-444553540000";
		name="Controller (JOYTECH NEO Se Advanced GamePad)";
		offset=512;
		isXInput=1;
		mode="Custom";
	};
};
anisoFilter=4;
TexQuality=3;
TexMemory=3;
useWBuffer=0;
tripleHead=0;
class Difficulties
{
	class recruit
	{
		class Flags
		{
			Armor=1;
			FriendlyTag=1;
			EnemyTag=0;
			HUD=1;
			HUDPerm=1;
			HUDWp=1;
			HUDWpPerm=1;
			HUDGroupInfo=1;
			AutoSpot=1;
			Map=1;
			WeaponCursor=1;
			AutoGuideAT=1;
			ClockIndicator=1;
			3rdPersonView=1;
			UltraAI=0;
			AutoAim=0;
			UnlimitedSaves=1;
			DeathMessages=1;
			NetStats=1;
			VonID=1;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=0.55000001;
		precisionFriendly=1;
		precisionEnemy=0.55000001;
	};
	class regular
	{
		class Flags
		{
			Armor=1;
			FriendlyTag=1;
			EnemyTag=0;
			HUD=1;
			HUDPerm=1;
			HUDWp=1;
			HUDWpPerm=1;
			HUDGroupInfo=1;
			AutoSpot=1;
			Map=1;
			WeaponCursor=1;
			AutoGuideAT=1;
			ClockIndicator=1;
			3rdPersonView=1;
			UltraAI=0;
			AutoAim=0;
			UnlimitedSaves=1;
			DeathMessages=1;
			NetStats=1;
			VonID=1;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=0.69999999;
		precisionFriendly=1;
		precisionEnemy=0.69999999;
	};
	class veteran
	{
		class Flags
		{
			HUD=1;
			HUDWp=1;
			HUDGroupInfo=0;
			Map=0;
			WeaponCursor=1;
			ClockIndicator=0;
			3rdPersonView=1;
			UltraAI=0;
			UnlimitedSaves=0;
			DeathMessages=1;
			NetStats=1;
			VonID=0;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=0.89999998;
		precisionFriendly=1;
		precisionEnemy=0.89999998;
	};
	class mercenary
	{
		class Flags
		{
			UltraAI=0;
			DeathMessages=0;
			NetStats=0;
			VonID=0;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=1;
		precisionFriendly=1;
		precisionEnemy=1;
	};
};
showTitles=1;
showRadio=1;
shadingQuality=100;
shadowQuality=4;
difficulty="regular";
lastSPMission="08: Construction";
class MainMap
{
	class Compass
	{
		inBack=0;
		position[]={-0.057800006,-0.054187506,0.2};
		positionBack[]={0.0085000042,0,0.1};
	};
	class Watch
	{
		inBack=0;
		position[]={-0.074970007,-0.05689688,0.20999999};
		positionBack[]={-0.0093499999,0,0.11};
	};
	class WalkieTalkie
	{
		inBack=1;
		position[]={0.093999997,-0.043000001,0.25};
		positionBack[]={0.28,-0.155,0.625};
	};
	class GPS2
	{
		inBack=0;
		position[]={-0.026180001,-0.059606258,0.22};
		positionBack[]={0.020399999,0,0.12};
	};
};
mouseSensitivityX=0.70000005;
mouseSensitivityY=0.70000005;
floatingZoneArea=0;
teamSwitchOffsetX=0;
teamSwitchOffsetY=0;
currentCampaign="ca\missions\campaign";
lastCampaignMission="Harvest Red";
headBob=1;
class Identity
{
	face="Face07";
	glasses="RedSun";
	speaker="Male02";
	pitch=1;
	squad="";
};
sceneComplexity=1000000;
viewDistance=4010.8623;
terrainGrid=6.25;
volumeCD=6.5;
volumeFX=6.5;
volumeSpeech=6.5;
volumeVoN=6.5;
gamma=1;
brightness=1;
fovTop=0.75;
fovLeft=1.3333334;
uiTopLeftX=0.18124998;
uiTopLeftY=0.074999988;
uiBottomRightX=0.81875002;
uiBottomRightY=0.92500001;
IGUIScale=0.85000002;


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ok, i think this may be a problem with your pc. Them settings other than a few are generally fine.

Thats stumped me :/

Type in google start up parameter arma 2 and follow the instructions on the arma 2 wiki They could help. Also is your cpu hyper threaded? I heard that can cause issues. Except for that im pretty much beat on this one :/

EDIT: Actually where are your atoc settings :/

EDIT2: Ahh theyre your arma 2 settings not OA i needed your oa lol  On your oa ones changes atoc from 7.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Ok, i think this may be a problem with your pc. Them settings other than a few are generally fine.
> 
> Thats stumped me :/
> 
> Type in google start up parameter arma 2 and follow the instructions on the arma 2 wiki They could help. Also is your cpu hyper threaded? I heard that can cause issues. Except for that im pretty much beat on this one :/
> 
> EDIT: Actually where are your atoc settings :/
> 
> EDIT2: Ahh theyre your arma 2 settings not OA i needed your oa lol  On your oa ones changes atoc from 7.



Yes my CPU is hyper threaded 6 core 12 threads and here is the other user profile:

version=2;
blood=1;
singleVoice=0;
customScheme=1;
trackIR=0;
freeTrack=0;
controller="Default";
sensitivity="Medium";
vibrations=1;
class ControllerSchemes
{
};
keyMoveForward[]={17,200};
keyMoveBack[]={31,208};
keyTurnLeft[]={30,203};
keyTurnRight[]={32,205};
keyMoveUp[]={};
keyMoveDown[]={};
keyMoveFastForward[]={273};
keyMoveSlowForward[]={};
keyMoveLeft[]={211};
keyMoveRight[]={207};
keyEvasiveForward[]={};
keyEvasiveLeft[]={16};
keyEvasiveRight[]={18};
keyEvasiveBack[]={};
keyStand[]={46};
keyCrouch[]={45};
keyProne[]={44};
keyLeanLeft[]={16,524291};
keyLeanRight[]={18,524297};
keyLeanLeftToggle[]={272};
keyLeanRightToggle[]={274};
keyWalkRunToggle[]={298};
keyWalkRunTemp[]={42};
keyToggleWeapons[]={33,131074,131330,131586};
keySwitchWeapon[]={};
keyFire[]={487653376};
keyDefaultAction[]={65536,131072,131328,131584};
keyReloadMagazine[]={19};
keyLockTargets[]={15,131073,131329,131585};
keyLockTarget[]={65537};
keyRevealTarget[]={65537};
keyTempRaiseWeapon[]={};
keyToggleRaiseWeapon[]={-1660944365,285};
keyPrevAction[]={26,131078,1048580,131334,131590};
keyNextAction[]={27,131076,1048581,131332,131588};
keyAction[]={28,65538,131077,131333,131589};
keyActionContext[]={65536,131072,131328,131584};
keyHeadlights[]={38};
keyNightVision[]={49};
keyBinocular[]={48};
keyHandgun[]={39};
keyCompass[]={37};
keyCompassToggle[]={293};
keyWatch[]={24};
keyWatchToggle[]={280};
keyMiniMap[]={};
keyMiniMapToggle[]={-1660944334};
keyShowMap[]={50};
keyHideMap[]={50};
keyHelp[]={35};
keyTimeInc[]={13};
keyTimeDec[]={12};
keyOptics[]={82,65665};
keyOpticsMode[]={181};
keyPersonView[]={156};
keyTacticalView[]={83};
keyZoomIn[]={78,131075,131331,131587};
keyZoomInToggle[]={334};
keyZoomOut[]={74};
keyZoomOutToggle[]={330};
keyZoomContIn[]={524299};
keyZoomContOut[]={524293};
keyZeroingUp[]={201};
keyZeroingDown[]={209};
keyLookAround[]={56};
keyLookAroundToggle[]={55,312};
keyLookLeftDown[]={79,262149,262405,262661};
keyLookDown[]={80,262148,262404,262660};
keyLookRightDown[]={81,262147,262403,262659};
keyLookLeft[]={75,262150,262406,262662};
keyLookCenter[]={76};
keyLookRight[]={77,262146,262402,262658};
keyLookLeftUp[]={71,262151,262407,262663};
keyLookUp[]={72,262144,262400,262656};
keyLookRightUp[]={73,262145,262401,262657};
keyLookLeftCont[]={524289};
keyLookRightCont[]={524295};
keyLookDownCont[]={524288};
keyLookUpCont[]={524294};
keyPrevChannel[]={51};
keyNextChannel[]={52};
keyChat[]={53};
keyVoiceOverNet[]={314};
keyPushToTalk[]={58};
keyPushToTalkAll[]={};
keyPushToTalkSide[]={};
keyPushToTalkCommand[]={};
keyPushToTalkGroup[]={};
keyPushToTalkVehicle[]={};
keyPushToTalkDirect[]={};
keyNetworkStats[]={23};
keyNetworkPlayers[]={25};
keyDSInterface[]={905969689};
keySelectAll[]={41};
keyTurbo[]={};
keyVehicleTurbo[]={42};
keyWalk[]={};
keyHoldBreath[]={65537};
keySalute[]={43};
keySitDown[]={40};
keySurrender[]={};
keyGetOver[]={47};
keyAimUp[]={1048578};
keyAimDown[]={1048579};
keyAimLeft[]={1048576};
keyAimRight[]={1048577};
keyAimHeadUp[]={1048578};
keyAimHeadDown[]={1048579};
keyAimHeadLeft[]={1048576};
keyAimHeadRight[]={1048577};
keyIngamePause[]={1};
keyMenuSelect[]={};
keyMenuBack[]={14,65665};
keyForceCommandingMode[]={57};
keySwitchCommand[]={486539321,221};
keyHeliUp[]={16};
keyHeliDown[]={44};
keyHeliLeft[]={1048576};
keyHeliRight[]={1048577};
keyHeliCyclicLeft[]={30,203,196616,196872,197128};
keyHeliCyclicRight[]={32,205,196608,196864,197120};
keyHeliRudderLeft[]={45,211};
keyHeliRudderRight[]={46,207};
keyHeliForward[]={17,200,1048579,196617,196873,197129};
keyHeliBack[]={31,208,1048578,196609,196865,197121};
keyHeliFastForward[]={18};
keyAutoHover[]={299};
keyAutoHoverCancel[]={43};
keyHeliThrottlePos[]={};
keyHeliThrottleNeg[]={};
keySeagullUp[]={16,1048579,196609,196865,197121};
keySeagullDown[]={44,1048578,196617,196873,197129};
keySeagullForward[]={17,200};
keySeagullBack[]={31,208};
keySeagullFastForward[]={18};
keyCarLeft[]={30,203,196616,196872,197128};
keyCarRight[]={32,205,196608,196864,197120};
keyCarWheelLeft[]={1048576};
keyCarWheelRight[]={1048577};
keyCarForward[]={17,200,196617,196873,197129};
keyCarBack[]={31,208,196609,196865,197121};
keyCarFastForward[]={18};
keyCarSlowForward[]={16};
keyCarAimUp[]={1048578};
keyCarAimDown[]={1048579};
keyCarAimLeft[]={1048576};
keyCarAimRight[]={1048577};
keyCommandLeft[]={30,203};
keyCommandRight[]={32,205};
keyCommandForward[]={17,200};
keyCommandBack[]={31,208};
keyCommandFast[]={18};
keyCommandSlow[]={16};
keySwitchGunnerWeapon[]={486539297};
keyVehLockTargets[]={15,131073,131329,131585};
keySwapGunner[]={};
keyHeliManualFire[]={40};
keyTurnIn[]={45,46};
keyTurnOut[]={44};
keyCancelAction[]={};
keyCommandWatch[]={56};
keyTeamSwitch[]={20};
keyTeamSwitchPrev[]={21};
keyTeamSwitchNext[]={22};
keyGear[]={34};
keyGetOut[]={};
keyEject[]={};
keyLandGear[]={-1660944350};
keyLandGearUp[]={-1660944350};
keyFlapsDown[]={-1660944347};
keyFlapsUp[]={-1660944346};
keyLaunchCM[]={19};
keyNextCM[]={486539283};
keyBuldSwitchCamera[]={210};
keyBuldFreeLook[]={76};
keyBuldSelect[]={57};
keyBuldResetCamera[]={82};
keyBuldMagnetizePoints[]={63};
keyBuldMagnetizePlanes[]={64};
keyBuldMagnetizeYFixed[]={65};
keyBuldTerrainRaise1m[]={24};
keyBuldTerrainRaise10cm[]={22};
keyBuldTerrainLower1m[]={38};
keyBuldTerrainLower10cm[]={36};
keyBuldTerrainRaise5m[]={25};
keyBuldTerrainRaise50cm[]={23};
keyBuldTerrainLower5m[]={39};
keyBuldTerrainLower50cm[]={37};
keyBuldTerrainShowNode[]={35};
keyBuldSelectionType[]={31};
keyBuldLeft[]={203};
keyBuldRight[]={205};
keyBuldForward[]={200};
keyBuldBack[]={208};
keyBuldMoveLeft[]={1048576};
keyBuldMoveRight[]={1048577};
keyBuldMoveForward[]={1048578};
keyBuldMoveBack[]={1048579};
keyBuldTurbo[]={42};
keyBuldUp[]={201,16};
keyBuldDown[]={209,44};
keyBuldLookLeft[]={75};
keyBuldLookRight[]={77};
keyBuldLookUp[]={72};
keyBuldLookDown[]={80};
keyBuldZoomIn[]={78};
keyBuldZoomOut[]={74};
keyBuldTextureInfo[]={20};
keyDiary[]={36};
keyUser1[]={17};
keyUser2[]={31};
keyUser3[]={30};
keyUser4[]={32};
keyUser5[]={16};
keyUser6[]={44};
keyUser7[]={72};
keyUser8[]={80};
keyUser9[]={75};
keyUser10[]={77};
keyUser11[]={42,54};
keyUser12[]={57};
keyUser13[]={210};
keyUser14[]={211};
keyUser15[]={};
keyUser16[]={};
keyUser17[]={};
keyUser18[]={};
keyUser19[]={};
keyUser20[]={};
revMouse=0;
mouseSmoothing=30;
joystickSensitivity[]={0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,1,1,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,0.5,1,1};
mouseSensitivityX=1;
mouseSensitivityY=1;
floatingZoneArea=0;
class JoysticksList
{
	class Joystick1
	{
		guid="F8138220-C1F2-11E1-8001-444553540000";
		name="Saitek ST290 Pro";
		offset=256;
		isXInput=0;
		mode="Custom";
	};
	class Joystick2
	{
		guid="62342140-3A4A-11E1-8007-444553540000";
		name="Controller (JOYTECH NEO Se Advanced GamePad)";
		offset=512;
		isXInput=1;
		mode="Custom";
	};
};
anisoFilter=4;
TexQuality=3;
TexMemory=4;
useWBuffer=0;
tripleHead=0;
class Difficulties
{
	class recruit
	{
		class Flags
		{
			Armor=1;
			FriendlyTag=1;
			EnemyTag=0;
			HUD=1;
			HUDPerm=1;
			HUDWp=1;
			HUDWpPerm=1;
			HUDGroupInfo=1;
			AutoSpot=1;
			Map=1;
			WeaponCursor=1;
			AutoGuideAT=1;
			ClockIndicator=1;
			3rdPersonView=1;
			UltraAI=0;
			AutoAim=0;
			CameraShake=0;
			UnlimitedSaves=1;
			DeathMessages=1;
			NetStats=1;
			VonID=1;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=0.55000001;
		precisionFriendly=0.99999994;
		precisionEnemy=0.19;
	};
	class regular
	{
		class Flags
		{
			Armor=1;
			FriendlyTag=1;
			EnemyTag=0;
			HUD=1;
			HUDPerm=1;
			HUDWp=1;
			HUDWpPerm=1;
			HUDGroupInfo=1;
			AutoSpot=1;
			Map=1;
			WeaponCursor=1;
			AutoGuideAT=1;
			ClockIndicator=1;
			3rdPersonView=1;
			UltraAI=0;
			AutoAim=0;
			CameraShake=1;
			UnlimitedSaves=1;
			DeathMessages=1;
			NetStats=1;
			VonID=1;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=0.69999999;
		precisionFriendly=0.99999994;
		precisionEnemy=0.45999998;
	};
	class veteran
	{
		class Flags
		{
			HUD=1;
			HUDWp=1;
			HUDGroupInfo=0;
			Map=0;
			WeaponCursor=1;
			ClockIndicator=0;
			3rdPersonView=1;
			UltraAI=0;
			CameraShake=1;
			UnlimitedSaves=0;
			DeathMessages=1;
			NetStats=1;
			VonID=0;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=0.89999998;
		precisionFriendly=0.99999994;
		precisionEnemy=0.81999987;
	};
	class mercenary
	{
		class Flags
		{
			UltraAI=0;
			DeathMessages=0;
			NetStats=0;
			VonID=0;
		};
		skillFriendly=1;
		skillEnemy=1;
		precisionFriendly=0.99999994;
		precisionEnemy=0.99999994;
	};
};
showTitles=1;
showRadio=1;
shadingQuality=100;
shadowQuality=4;
maxSamplesPlayed=32;
lastSPMission="01: Basic Training";
class MainMap
{
	class Compass
	{
		inBack=0;
		position[]={-0.047600001,-0.044625003,0.2};
		positionBack[]={0.0070000016,0,0.1};
	};
	class Watch
	{
		inBack=0;
		position[]={-0.06174,-0.046856251,0.20999999};
		positionBack[]={-0.0077000018,0,0.11};
	};
	class WalkieTalkie
	{
		inBack=1;
		position[]={0.093999997,-0.043000001,0.25};
		positionBack[]={0.28,-0.155,0.625};
	};
	class GPS2
	{
		inBack=0;
		position[]={-0.021559995,-0.049087502,0.22};
		positionBack[]={0.016800003,0,0.12};
	};
};
currentCampaign="ca\missions\campaign";
lastCampaignMission="Harvest Red";
headBob=1;
sceneComplexity=1000000;
viewDistance=2910.0732;
terrainGrid=6.25;
volumeCD=6.5;
volumeFX=8.5;
volumeSpeech=5.5;
volumeVoN=6.5;
vonRecThreshold=0.029999999;
gamma=1;
brightness=1;
fovTop=0.75;
fovLeft=1.3333334;
uiTopLeftX=0.23750001;
uiTopLeftY=0.15000001;
uiBottomRightX=0.76249999;
uiBottomRightY=0.85000002;
IGUIScale=0.69999999;
------------------------------------------------------------

And config file:

language="English";
adapter=-1;
3D_Performance=1500000;
Resolution_Bpp=32;
Resolution_W=1920;
Resolution_H=1080;
refresh=60;
winX=16;
winY=32;
winW=800;
winH=600;
winDefW=800;
winDefH=600;
Render_W=1920;
Render_H=1080;
FSAA=8;
postFX=5;
GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1000;
GPU_DetectedFramesAhead=3;
HDRPrecision=32;
lastDeviceId="";
localVRAM=2147483647;
nonlocalVRAM=1337520128;
vsync=1;
AToC=0;
FXAA=0;
Windowed=0;

Just changed the AToC will see if it worked.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

the settings look fine to me, Maybe it is your cpu, Any way to disable hyperthreading?

Also set affinity to 4 core via task manager. See if that helps.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> the settings look fine to me, Maybe it is your cpu, Any way to disable hyperthreading?
> 
> Also set affinity to 4 core via task manager. See if that helps.



Yea I can disable it. I dont like to.  I will try it and see if theres any difference though.  And the AToC thing did fix the white tree problem. Still havent figured out combined ops though.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

May be worth a reinstall. Sometimes it doesnt merge properly. I remember i had murders with my merge.


----------

